# Postpartum care



## HoxsieTM (Jun 22, 2009)

I need clarification on procedure code 59430 - postpartum care.  The CPT indicates "postpartum care includes hospital and office visits following vaginal or cesarean section delivery." 

1)  Does a provider need to see the patient both in the hospital and at the office 6 wk check to bill that code or can the code be used if we only provide the 6 week office visit?

2)  If we provide services inpatient and office can the code be used for both dates of service (billed once for each)?

thank you!
Tena


----------



## hthompson (Oct 5, 2009)

I didn't think this was the case, but here is a "Lay Description and Notes" I found on my Encoder Pro from Ingenix: 

Postpartum care includes hospital and office visits following vaginal or cesarean section delivery. INCLUDES: physician providing all or a portion of antepartum/postpartum care, but no delivery due to

- referral to another physician for delivery

- termination of pregnancy by abortion

EXCLUDES: antepartum care, 1-3 visits (99201-99499)


----------



## atomasek (Oct 5, 2009)

We normally bill the 59430 for Caresource and Unison patients here in Ohio for their 6 week postpartum visit.

for a staple removal and for their final postpartum visit in office-we bill 99024 no charge postpartum, since it is included in thier delivery charge.

When we see them inpatient depending on how they delivered we bill: 99024 as well

with ICD-9   V6709 for c-section

with ICD-9   V240 for vag delivery

I hope this helps


----------

